# Cost of Electicity in Spain - changes?



## Glynb (Oct 6, 2016)

Can anyone provide an idiot's guide (link?) to understanding the current cost of electricity here in Spain? Does it still depend on your own personal contract conditions? Or has the Government put up the cost for everyone? If so by how much?

My other half has tried to speak to Iberdrola staff in their office about this a couple of times but keeps getting fobbed off. There seem to be different prices quoted for times of day on the bill small print, depending on peak period for demand, but the staff say it doesn't apply on the particular contract we're on, which begs the question why the different tariffs are mentioned on the bill?

Wasn't the Government's idea to force people off using at peak demand times by having cheeper electricity after bedtime?

We're currently on 17 cents per kilowatt hour, but with a 20% discount due to paying for 'home protection' insurance (don't they love their add-ons :-( ) which supposedly doesn't vary regardless of time of day.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I still have a contract whereby I pay the same price for electricity whatever the time of day (although the price per kwh is higher than I was paying before the changes were introduced, however there is now a 25% discount on the potencia charges and a 5% discount on electricity consumption). I only wish I could tell you whether the bills have worked out higher, lower or about the same - but my supplier (Naturgy) has not issued me any bills since the one for April! I did contact them about this a few weeks ago via the website, but just got a reply saying there was a delay and I would receive the bill for May soon. I am not bothering to chase them up again, it is their problem rather than mine.

Maybe the different tariffs are mentioned on your bill just for information, to let you know how much electricity you are using during the different charging periods? Just a guess, though.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola a todos,

Interesting to me is the rate for each period - mine is

P1 0.133118€ per Kwh (13 cents per hour)
P2 0.041772€ per Kwh (4 cents per hour)
p3 0.006001€ per Kwh (half a cent per hour)

Davexf


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

We have the 8 hour plan with Iberdrola and this months bill is about the same as a couple of months ago (last month we had a split bill because of the changes)

The 2 capacities are charged at Peak and off peak.
Peak is 5.75kw x no of days at 0.102248 €/kw day. 
Off is 5.75 because i haven't lowered it and is charged at 0.004748 €/kw day.

Usage for us is on 2 tariffs (not 3) because we are on the plan
promo (8 hours) 0.086223 €/kwh
non (16 hours) 0.160686 €/kwh

we use on average 250 Kw a month and the bill is around €52.00

Im happy with this as I was paying £120.00 a month with Scottish Power (the same company) in the Uk last year before we moved over and our usage was about the same (ok we had gas for heating and cooking included in that) But we are all electric here.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a fixed rate 24 hours plan. So don't pay the 3 rates. The last bill actually came in slightly cheaper but thats for 2 reasons. 1 the potaencia is now cheaper at night (even though the day has increased a tad and the cost of use was 2 cents more than before) but also, IVA has now droppes from 21% to 10% so that will have an effect.

If you had a special tariff before (night, 8 hours, fixed rate) then the overall conditions of your contract wont change despite the 2 periods for potencia until the renewal date of the contract at least so my advice is not to rush out and change until you've seen a bill or two and compared to same periods last year.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

xicoalc said:


> I have a fixed rate 24 hours plan. So don't pay the 3 rates. The last bill actually came in slightly cheaper but thats for 2 reasons. 1 the potaencia is now cheaper at night (even though the day has increased a tad and the cost of use was 2 cents more than before) but also, IVA has now droppes from 21% to 10% so that will have an effect.
> 
> If you had a special tariff before (night, 8 hours, fixed rate) then the overall conditions of your contract wont change despite the 2 periods for potencia until the renewal date of the contract at least so my advice is not to rush out and change until you've seen a bill or two and compared to same periods last year.


Agreed, we will do nothing until next year, we arrived in late August 2020. 
So I want to compare the winter months.
Our contact was for 5 years so will run till 2025


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Barriej said:


> Agreed, we will do nothing until next year, we arrived in late August 2020.
> So I want to compare the winter months.
> Our contact was for 5 years so will run till 2025


We moved early 2020 so have the same, a 5 year contract. At the moment im going to leave things as they are!


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

xicoalc said:


> I have a fixed rate 24 hours plan. So don't pay the 3 rates. The last bill actually came in slightly cheaper but thats for 2 reasons. 1 the potaencia is now cheaper at night (even though the day has increased a tad and the cost of use was 2 cents more than before) but also, IVA has now droppes from 21% to 10% so that will have an effect.
> 
> If you had a special tariff before (night, 8 hours, fixed rate) then the overall conditions of your contract wont change despite the 2 periods for potencia until the renewal date of the contract at least so my advice is not to rush out and change until you've seen a bill or two and compared to same periods last year.


Have either of you checked the very bottom of your bill because I also am on a 2 tier plan with Iberdrola , contracted until 2025, and bottom of June bill clearly states.... from 31/05 - 06/06
Cap. Peak...0.098579 = 34kw Off Peak...0.004578= 29kwh 
total capacity now = 0.103157........previously was = 0.136986 = down 0.33829 kwh
From 06/06 - 24/06
P 1 = 84 kwh
P 2 = 74 kwh
P 3 = 116 kwh total energy 337 kwh. @ 0.155011 kwh
Previous energy was @ 0. 14844 kwh UP 0.06671
Even though I have to pay 21% IVA because my potencia is high the bill went down by half.!
Long may it continue..
The point I am making Is this is Spain. In the 15 years I have lived here one can never fully explain a utility bill. 
Unlike UK It seems to be different outcome for everyone and fixed rate, 2 tier plans , can and DO change.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Melosine said:


> Have either of you checked the very bottom of your bill because I also am on a 2 tier plan with Iberdrola , contracted until 2025, and bottom of June bill clearly states.... from 31/05 - 06/06
> Cap. Peak...0.098579 = 34kw Off Peak...0.004578= 29kwh
> total capacity now = 0.103157........previously was = 0.136986 = down 0.33829 kwh
> From 06/06 - 24/06
> ...


Mine doesn't mention any of that. The only thing changed is they now bill part of the potencia at one rate and part at another. The ibererola app seems to not work. Shows very low use. Used to show real time costs. Now is way out but the last bill was 77 euros and i usually spend about 100. Use was a tad less too but its definitely cheaper now. The iva helps. I think anyone with less than 10kwh contracted now pays 10%. I have 5.75


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Melosine said:


> Have either of you checked the very bottom of your bill because I also am on a 2 tier plan with Iberdrola , contracted until 2025, and bottom of June bill clearly states.... from 31/05 - 06/06
> Cap. Peak...0.098579 = 34kw Off Peak...0.004578= 29kwh
> total capacity now = 0.103157........previously was = 0.136986 = down 0.33829 kwh
> From 06/06 - 24/06
> ...


It did on the half and half bill, but not this month as its a complete month on the new tariffs. 
On this months bill it says how much I used on the P1 to P3 but I only have 2 levels charged for, the promotional and non. Im happy and wont do anything until I have all of 2021 bills (I can then see what if ant difference August to Dec makes)


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Anyone recommend a comparison site for electricity? They all seem to be sales funnels to get your details, sell you something and get a commission.

Or maybe recommend a supplier and tariff? I have a basic kitchen, small electric boiler and in the winter 2 small electric heaters. 

This one looks good if you have the electric boiler on a timer and use the two electric heaters at the same time for ~1 1/2 hours a night Tempo Happy 50Horas however the price outside the free hours is expensive. I think that all the tariffs have been carefully crafted to make the monthly price the same for most users! You would have to be obsessive with your electricity use to get the benefits.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xgarb said:


> Anyone recommend a comparison site for electricity? They all seem to be sales funnels to get your details, sell you something and get a commission.
> 
> Or maybe recommend a supplier and tariff? I have a basic kitchen, small electric boiler and in the winter 2 small electric heaters.
> 
> This one looks good if you have the electric boiler on a timer and use the two electric heaters at the same time for ~1 1/2 hours a night Tempo Happy 50Horas however the price outside the free hours is expensive. I think that all the tariffs have been carefully crafted to make the monthly price the same for most users! You would have to be obsessive with your electricity use to get the benefits.








CNMC - Comparador de Ofertas de Energía


Comparador




comparador.cnmc.gob.es





This is a government run site


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

If you like spending time working out and negotiating the best deal you can have a lot of fun with choosing an electricity supplier!

I found another comparison site that seems OK: Precio de la luz y tarifas electricidad y gas | OCU

Problem is that the comparisons are based on 6 month historical prices so this really favours the companies that sell at market price with a small monthly charge like OVO. If the prices continue where they are then these suppliers will in the end be more expensive than a fixed price contract.

Then you get cashbacks and offers on the phone that aren't on the websites when you say you are still looking. Makes it near impossible to get the absolute best price.

Current best deal I've been offered is 24hr price of 14c kWh. This was an Endesa phone deal with no permanency. Probably are better deals for people who use more off peak but I'm home nearly every day.


----------

